
Neural network generating technical death metal, via livestream 24/7 to infinity - bristleworm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNNmBtNcccE
======
bristleworm
Here's the corresponding paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.06633.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.06633.pdf)

